# ~Little Angel~



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I see sweet Bella and I start singing..."Isn't she lovely, Isn't she wonderful,
Isn't she precious..."(by Stevie Wonder)...and I sing it LOUD! On top of my 
lungs for all the neighbors to hear! Bella LOVES it, starts wiggling her tiny bum
bum and running to her mama's arms, all happy as can be. We are a silly bunch. 













I am mesmerized. :cloud9: ...simply mesmerized. 

Do you girls want a giggle? Take a look at her whiskers, on one side they are
white, on the other side of her snout they are black. Lol, my little silly mouse.










:love5:

..."Isn't she lovely, Isn't she wonderful, Isn't she precious..." lalala lala laaaa


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Aw she is so perfectly beautiful!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

She is oh so lovely! Great pics.

I sing to my pups all the time too. And I change the words to put their names in or make them somehow dog related. I would be so embarrased if anyone heard me lol!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

hey hot stuff, Bella!!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hehe, Bella says thanks girls! 

And Sarah, don't ever be embarrassed to sing or be heard, singing is good for the soul!


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

She is so beautiful. Truly worthy of that song.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

awww i just love little Bella , she makes my heart go all gooey lol


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

hey, i havent been here for a while, i didnt know u got a new dog, i love her already, (and yea that sounds super girly, but its sadly true, lol)


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

She is ridiculously cute. Love the whiskers!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Awwww. Pink suits her so well.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

OH, that is soooo cute!!!! i can just picture that . i LOVE that song, and i can picture you singing it so loud and Bella so happy wiggeling her little bum. i Love it !!!! 

( and those whiskers of hers are so cute too !!! )


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Hehe, Bella says thanks girls!
> 
> And Sarah, don't ever be embarrassed to sing or be heard, singing is good for the soul!


What??? No video???


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Ls she looks so happy!! You are doing such a wonderful job!!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

That little face melts my heart <3


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awh that's so sweet! She is lovely and she is beautiful!! Love her pictures, they make my day!

I always sing "if I can't have you, I don't want nobody baby" to Leo! Bryan just stares at me like I'm nuts!


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

She is SOOOO CUTE! I love her! She looks like a little teddy bear!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

She just makes me want to grab her up and hug and kiss!! 

People would always say they wanted a dog like mine (my first chi). 

But the reality of it is that everyone loves "Beautiful Bella" because of her mommy! Seriously, Bella and Chanel are flourishing because of you, LS! Our dogs reflect us! And from what I can see they are wonderful! Your love and hard work shows through!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

She is so cute.. And the whiskers that is neat! She reminds me so much of Holly's size. Does Chanel get jealous of you talking to Bella? My Zoe is always right there if I am doing anything with Holly.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Hehe, Bella says thanks girls!
> 
> And Sarah, don't ever be embarrassed to sing or be heard, singing is good for the soul!


The way I sing, I hope it's good for my soul cause it sure isn't good for anyone's ears! That doesn't stop me from doing it though! Bella is looking lovely as usual and good to see you posting! I missed you those few days you weren't around!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Jennin24 said:


> She is so beautiful. Truly worthy of that song.


I think so too. My little munchkin. She's smart too, which makes her even prettier. 





sugarbaby said:


> awww i just love little Bella , she makes my heart go all gooey lol



Oh spank you! :daisy: You're so nice. Don't you just love her name??? 
It's so pretty, reminds me of a beautiful girl I know. wink wink!






PR Punk Skater said:


> hey, i havent been here for a while, i didnt know u got a new dog, i love her already, (and yea that sounds super girly, but its sadly true, lol)



Hey my Puerto Rican friend! :hello1: :hello1: :hello1:

How are you? How's your girl?
Bella is a year and a half old rescue. We adopted her almost two months ago.
It's been quite the challenge because she had several health issues and zero
training, not even potty trained. Feared the entire world, every sound, every
surface, every person, even her water bowl, wouldn't eat, etc. But she's doing
an awesome job, has improved tremendously already. I'm very proud. 

Hope all is well.
Talk soon!!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> She is ridiculously cute. Love the whiskers!


Me too me too!!!  I just want to kiss her little snout all day...have to restrain myself, lol. 





KritterMom said:


> Awwww. Pink suits her so well.


Thanks Ginger!  Hope you are having a good, stress free day. 





elaina said:


> OH, that is soooo cute!!!! i can just picture that . i LOVE that song, and i can picture you singing it so loud and Bella so happy wiggeling her little bum. i Love it !!!!
> 
> ( and those whiskers of hers are so cute too !!! )


Haha Elaine, thank you. 
Did you notice her ever so cute care bear hoodie? We love it, thank you.





Kalisee said:


> What??? No video???


Should I make a special video, just for you?! :coolwink:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

LOL LS! Now I have that song in my head! I sang it to Brody and he took off running and brought me back his ball. Guess he thinks if mama sings it means it is time to play.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

missydawn said:


> Ls she looks so happy!! You are doing such a wonderful job!!


Thank you, I'm giving it my all. How are your pups doing? Hope all is well.





LostLakeLua said:


> That little face melts my heart <3


Hey my friend, you have a few little furry faces that melt my heart too.
Including your new little hunk of love! Congrats! 





Zorana1125 said:


> Awh that's so sweet! She is lovely and she is beautiful!! Love her pictures, they make my day!
> 
> I always sing "if I can't have you, I don't want nobody baby" to Leo! Bryan just stares at me like I'm nuts!


Thank you!

Haha, I can picture that! Lucky Leo. 






heathuhhhhwebbbb said:


> She is SOOOO CUTE! I love her! She looks like a little teddy bear!


Aww thanks, I love your little ones too!!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Angel1210 said:


> She just makes me want to grab her up and hug and kiss!!
> 
> People would always say they wanted a dog like mine (my first chi).
> 
> But the reality of it is that everyone loves "Beautiful Bella" because of her mommy! Seriously, Bella and Chanel are flourishing because of you, LS! Our dogs reflect us! And from what I can see they are wonderful! Your love and hard work shows through!


You my friend made my eyes all teary. Thank you, you are honestly too kind.
Thank you. 





Jennmay said:


> She is so cute.. And the whiskers that is neat! She reminds me so much of Holly's size. Does Chanel get jealous of you talking to Bella? My Zoe is always right there if I am doing anything with Holly.


How big is Holly?
Chanel doesn't get jealous. I put a lot of time into training, exposing and
socializing Chanel, and she has seen a few rescues come and go, which
I believe helps, because she is used to sharing her toys & her mama.
Since Bella came, I always made sure that Chanel is #1, made sure
she gets attention first, gets her leash on first, gets her meal first,etc.
So she is not threatened or jealous. Bella knows her place, to her Rocky,
Benji & Chanel are above her, she submits to them and never dares to
growl at them or take anything from them. It's a very nice atmosphere,
everyone knows their place and there are no issues. 





MiniGrace said:


> The way I sing, I hope it's good for my soul cause it sure isn't good for anyone's ears! That doesn't stop me from doing it though! Bella is looking lovely as usual and good to see you posting! I missed you those few days you weren't around!


Terri, I'm sure you sound lovely. Whenever it's coming from the heart, 
it's always lovely.  Thank you for your kind words, I missed you too.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> LOL LS! Now I have that song in my head! I sang it to Brody and he took off running and brought me back his ball. Guess he thinks if mama sings it means it is time to play.



Hahaha, you're too funny! :lol: Hey at least it's better than that time 
I mentioned the thong song and everyone got it stuck in their heads! 
This time it's a good song.


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Hahaha, you're too funny! :lol: Hey at least it's better than that time
> I mentioned the thong song and everyone got it stuck in their heads!
> This time it's a good song.


Now the thong song is stuck in my head! :daisy:


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

Love that song!! And Bella is suuuch a sweetie!! I wish you lived in London so I could pop over to give her cuddles (while Zeus and Isis aren't looking  ) How can anyone not fall in love with that beautiful little face!! xx


----------



## Piku (Jul 28, 2012)

What a baby doll! LOL I think if I tried to sing my dogs would go hide and cover their ears.


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

Piku said:


> What a baby doll! LOL I think if I tried to sing my dogs would go hide and cover their ears.


PMSL!!! Hilarious!! x


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Haha Elaine, thank you.
> Did you notice her ever so cute care bear hoodie? We love it, thank you.




oh, yes!! the little pink carebear hoodie looks so cute on Bella :love2:


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

One of my favorite songs and one of my favorite little girls!


----------



## TessArooo (Jul 27, 2012)

OMG! She is simply precious! Don't take this the wrong way....but she's so freakin' cute, I just wanna bite her! LOL! She's soooooooooooo cute!!!! Oh and I love the whiskers!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh you girls are so sweet, that is too much love for one little girl, it's ok though I'm sure she doesn't mind. 



TessArooo, I keep meaning to tell you, I LOVE your siggy quote. Simple & true. :thumbright:


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Hahaha, you're too funny! :lol: Hey at least it's better than that time
> I mentioned the thong song and everyone got it stuck in their heads!
> This time it's a good song.


now i remembered the milkshake song too, LOL, thats an amazing rehabilitation job you have done with bella, we are all fine havent had any problems latetly, Tiny is almost a year old, time flies by , hope everything going fine (specially with your husband, i read what you wrote about his workplace, )


----------



## Loveoscar (Jul 22, 2012)

Bella is the cutest thing EVER! She looks teensy, how much does she weigh?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

PR Punk Skater said:


> now i remembered the milkshake song too, LOL, thats an amazing rehabilitation job you have done with bella, we are all fine havent had any problems latetly, Tiny is almost a year old, time flies by , hope everything going fine (specially with your husband, i read what you wrote about his workplace, )


Thank you for the compliment and thank you for worrying, hubby is fine, he's
a tough Irish guy. We are figuring things out with his work, it'll all work out.
Wow Tiny is almost a year, that's crazy, time sure does fly. If you get a
chance, can you post some recent pics?







Loveoscar said:


> Bella is the cutest thing EVER! She looks teensy, how much does she weigh?



Thank you. Yes she's very tiny, too tiny imo. She is 2 pounds and 7 oz at her
new healthy weight. She was underweight before, but is now perfect. I wish
folks would stop breeding such tinies without any regard for health, sure they
are cute, but not at the expense of health, it's just not worth it. I'm trying
hard to keep her healthy and she now even gained a little muscle, tiny muscle
but still. She's been getting stronger every week.


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Thank you for the compliment and thank you for worrying, hubby is fine, he's
> a tough Irish guy. We are figuring things out with his work, it'll all work out.
> Wow Tiny is almost a year, that's crazy, time sure does fly. If you get a
> chance, can you post some recent pics?


yes, ill post some pics, i think this week!! or in the weekend


----------

